# Fatal server error:no screens found Xorg server

## The_strange

Ciao a tutti sono passato all'installazione di Xorg ma non parte con startx .e il messaggio che esce è questo:

(EE)Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does no exist, 0)

(EE)Failed to load module "vesa"     (module does no exist, 0)

(EE)Failed to load module "fbdev"     (module does no exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available

 fatal server error:

no sceens found

Ho seguito perfettamente la guida ma non ci sono risultati  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## k01

spero che tu abbia seguito http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml visto che ora è aggiornata    :Very Happy: 

il modello della tua scheda video?? il valore della variabile VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf??

----------

## The_strange

sì l'ho seguita  :Rolling Eyes:   comunque allora la scheda video è una nvidia geforce 6100 nforce 405

la variabile in make.conf è VIDEO_CARDS="noveau" ho provato anche VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" ma niente

----------

## k01

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau è installato? attualmente con che cosa è compilato x11-base/xorg-drivers? non ne sono sicuro ma forse con quel modello per i driver proprietari devi usare la versione 173.14.31

----------

## The_strange

come vedo se x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau è installato?comunque ok proverò con la versione 173.14.31

----------

## k01

con eix se l'hai installato, altrimenti puoi semplicemente dare emerge -vp x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau

----------

## The_strange

Non me lo installa mi dice:the following USE changes are necessary to proced:

#required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-0.0.16_pre20111109. required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau (argument)

=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.27 video_cards_nouveasu

 e se provo a ricompilare dopo le modifiche  con emerge --update --deep --newuse world

mi esce lo stesso messaggio

----------

## k01

beh, questo non è propriamente un errore, ma visto che mi sembri avere le idee un po' confuse posta l'output di emerge --info che facciamo prima   :Razz: 

----------

## The_strange

facendo come mi hai detto mi compare una paginate di scritte che è impossibile che riesco a ricopirarle tutte per farti vedere..  :Shocked: 

----------

## k01

è qui che ti volevo! ero proprio curioso di vedere se le ricopiavi tutte a mano   :Laughing: 

dai emerge --info > mio_file per redirigere l'output in un file, lo copi su una chiavetta o altro per poter poi fare copia e incolla in ambiente grafico, oppure puoi pubblicare direttamente online con programmi come pastebin o wgetpaste, ad esempio puoi dare emerge --info | pastebin  :Wink:  (pastebin ovviamente va installato prima)

----------

## The_strange

forse ho capito il problema sto configurando /etc/X11/xorg.conf a sto modo:

Section "Device"

Identiier "nVidia Inc. geforce6"

Driver  "nvidia"

Videoram .....

la mia scheda video è da 256M quindi che numero devo mettere?256000?

----------

## k01

leggi bene la guida, xorg.conf non è più necessario, e in ogni caso non andrebbe usato. dovrebbe partire da solo senza nessun tipo di configurazione, se proprio ci sono problemi usa la directory /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ il file xorg.conf è obsoleto

----------

## The_strange

ora dice :failed to inizialize the NVIDIA kernel module!please ensure

ma il kernel l ho impostato come dice la guida

 e come uso  la directory /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

----------

## k01

ti avevo chiesto l'output di emerge --info ma non l'ho ancora visto...   :Rolling Eyes: 

in ogni caso ti ho mandato un messaggio privato, controlla   :Wink: 

----------

## The_strange

Ho letto il msg privato grazie ti ho risposto=) cmq ho seguito la guida ma non avuto nessun risultato..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

